# Marzocchi 888 RC3 WORLD CUP 2009



## Jako (14. November 2009)

hi, meine 888 mit neuen Decals bei ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330377222519&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

